# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  FIFA 11 (2010/RUS/ENG)DEMO

## VAU

FIFA 11 (2010/RUS/ENG)DEMO



В новой части футбольного симулятора нас ждут не только очередные переколбашивания баланса, но и богатые возможности по кастомизации. С помощью нового Creation Centre фанаты смогут создавать собственных футболистов и команды и обмениваться ими друг с другом. 
Индивидуальные характеристики игроков теперь отражаются в игре, позволяя с легкостью отличать одного футболиста на поле от другого. К тому же вы можете теперь насладиться свободой движений спортсменов: система сражения за владение мячом в любом направлении в пределах 360 градусов превращает схематичную силовую борьбу предыдущих версий в настоящие, полноценные столкновения игроков, а новая система улучшенных передач предполагает, что их точность зависит от того, насколько ловко пользователь управляется с контроллером, каковы возможности футболиста и ситуация на поле.

Год выпуска: 2010
Жанр: Sport (Soccer) / 3D
Разработчик : EA Canada
Платформа: ЗС
Дата выхода: 1 октября 2010 г.
Издатель: Electronic Arts

Системные требования:
- Windows XP SP3 
- Процессор: Intel Pentium 4 2,4 ГГц или аналогичный 
- Оперативная память: 1 Гб 
- Видеоадаптер: ATI Radeon 9500 Pro 128 Мб или лучший, NVIDIA GeForce 6600 256 Мб или лучший, поддержка Pixel shader 2.0 и выше. 
- 8 Гб свободного простанства на жестком диске, 
- 8x привод DVD-ROM, 
- Звуковой адаптер, совместимый - с DirectX 9.0c

 
Тип издания: DEMO
Язык интерфейса: русский,английский
Размер: 1.2 GB

Скачать бесплатно

----------

